# Matching crown molding and other trim



## tesierowe (Jan 31, 2011)

My dining room has stained oak crown molding, chair rail and floor trim. The ceiling is off white, the upper walls are tan and the lower walls are burgundy. My question--is it okay to paint only the chair rail off white as well, but leave the crown molding and floor trim as is? Currently, there doesn't seem to be enough definition on the walls between the tan, chair rail and burgundy--the wood chair rail kind of gets lost.


----------

